# Filter Questions



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I was going to have a sump and then realized that the guy i bought the tank from said it was tempered glass so scratch that idea. So instead of using a wet/dry filtration system what would i use? I was looking into the Eheim wet/dry canister system which sounded pretty good, but im a beginner and don't really know much of anything. Any help would be appreciated 

Jarod
-----
55g tank (thats about it right now, lol)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

An overflow box is all you need for a sump. You don't have to drill the tank at all.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

Right, but what do you think of the Eheim wet/dry canister filter? Is it worth the price or should i go for the eheim canister filter professional or perhaps a completely different filter?

Jarod


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

a protein skimmer would be your best bet imo, filters would help but require much more cleaning, go with the sump if you can, the more water volume you have, the better, and you can put all your "stuff" in it, heaters, filters all that stuff, you can get a over flow box, or you can get the back of the tank drilled if you really want to get it drilled, (i would go with the overflow)


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

is this going to be fish only fowlr (fish only with liverock) or reef? Wet drys are really only good in fish only systems, they create a lot of nitrates. A skimmer is a much more applicable method to all of these types of systems... and can be hung on the back or put in a sump.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

it will be a fowlr


----------

